# Anybody tried the Blackrain sprayer nozzle



## Milkman (Apr 10, 2014)

I saw this thing advertised over in the Market Place.   Anybody tried it.

http://www.boomless-sprayer.com/#!


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 10, 2014)

I had one similar to this I bought at Northern tool. I used it for 1/2 season and modified my sprayer to a 2 head system.


----------



## grif (Apr 10, 2014)

I have the one from Northern Tool also.  It does a pretty fair job for $20.  I also use the BoomJet from TeeJet.  Put two right next to each other for a wide spray.  Use one for spraying to one side.
http://www.teejet.com/english/home/.../xp-boomjet--boomless-flat-spray-nozzles.aspx


----------



## BlackRain75 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi I'm the inventor of Black Rain, If anyone needs any info on the sprayer just post here, PM me, or call 337-317-1535 I will be happy to help. Thanks


----------



## Milkman (Apr 20, 2014)

BlackRain75 said:


> Hi I'm the inventor of Black Rain, If anyone needs any info on the sprayer just post here, PM me, or call 337-317-1535 I will be happy to help. Thanks



Thanks for posting.  I assume you are also marketing the product too.

I have a 25 gallon sprayer that already has the boom less sprayer attachment.  If I want to install yours do you sell only the screw in spray nozzle ?


----------



## BlackRain75 (Apr 21, 2014)

No, on my site on the home page, up in the top left hand corner you will see the nozzle that I sell. It comes complete.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 22, 2014)

BlackRain75 said:


> Hi I'm the inventor of Black Rain, If anyone needs any info on the sprayer just post here, PM me, or call 337-317-1535 I will be happy to help. Thanks



Just what I was looking for. Just ordered one.


----------



## Buckfever (Apr 22, 2014)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Just what I was looking for. Just ordered one.



Post here, or pm me with your opinion on this nozzle after you've used it.


----------



## BlackRain75 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey Thanks Arrow It will be mailed tomorrow. I'm Doing a video this weekend and will post a link to youtube for ya"ll. We have sold over 100 and 12 of those just to Georgia !!! Thanks to all


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 22, 2014)

Make sure to embed the video per forum rules


----------



## BlackRain75 (Apr 26, 2014)

I will, oh thanks Milkman!!!


----------



## NUTT (May 19, 2014)

*Any updates*

On this product? Thanks!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (May 19, 2014)

I got mine and like it so far.  I have only a 1 GPM pump and get about 8 ft coverage.  I am happy with that.  I welded a flat bracket to my rack so I can easily attach the head with one screw.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jul 23, 2014)

I got to use mine on some food plots this weekend.  I added a 2GPM pump and get a heavy 12' spread. Cut my spraying time by 2/3rds.  I am well pleased.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 23, 2014)

Great info ! Any video of it in action ?


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jul 23, 2014)

No  I was alone and it would have been tough to video myself.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 23, 2014)

Yes it would . Hey you could get going jump off video and get back on haha lol..


----------



## treeman101 (Jul 29, 2014)

I have the new brass one that they make.  It is on the back of a ranger at top of tailgate spraying upwards and I get about a 14' spray width with a 1 gpm pump.  Works great and has a smooth even spray pattern.


----------



## BlackRain75 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hey thanks guys for all the support, tell everyone we have a UTV model now!!


----------



## NUTT (Aug 2, 2014)

*Got Mine*

in the mail yesterday! Gonna put to use in the morning if the rain holds off


----------



## NUTT (Aug 15, 2014)

*Update*


Never done any spraying prior to plowing because I didn't have a sprayer large enough to do it. Got me a 25 gallon 1.8 gpm 60 psi sprayer and put this attachment on the back rack of the four wheeler. I get about 3 foot on each side of the 4 wheeler wide path and just follow my tracks. Sprayed two food plots totalling 3 acres or so and they are dead! Just some input if anyone was considering this.


----------



## wasp (Aug 15, 2014)

*Black Rain*

This was my first year spraying my plots prior to plowing I sprayed all my plots but one and yesterday I plowed the plots. I will always spray from now on it made a world of difference. I used the BlackRain sprayed on a 25 gallon tank with a 4 GPM pump spraying round up I added 5 cups of round up to 25 gallons of water and Man it was awesome the single sprayer head covered about 20 to 25 food mounted on the back of my 4 wheeler so yes Spray Spray Spray and I highly recommend the black rain spray tip.


----------



## taylornelms (Aug 15, 2014)

Ordered one last night, I will report back on my findings


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Aug 16, 2014)

I ran 60 gallons through mine today in the time it took to spray 15 before!!


----------



## Milkman (Aug 17, 2014)

Arrow Flinger said:


> I ran 60 gallons through mine today in the time it took to spray 15 before!!



Explain ??


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Aug 18, 2014)

Spraying a heavy 12 ft swath intead of a weak 4 foot swath.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 18, 2014)

wasp said:


> This was my first year spraying my plots prior to plowing I sprayed all my plots but one and yesterday I plowed the plots. I will always spray from now on it made a world of difference. I used the BlackRain sprayed on a 25 gallon tank with a 4 GPM pump spraying round up I added 5 cups of round up to 25 gallons of water and Man it was awesome the single sprayer head covered about 20 to 25 food mounted on the back of my 4 wheeler so yes Spray Spray Spray and I highly recommend the black rain spray tip.



By 5 cups do you mean 5 measuring cups totaling a little over a quart ?   If so have you used round up at that rate before with success?   
I use 1/2 gallon of glyphosphate with my 25 gallons sprayer.


----------



## wasp (Aug 18, 2014)

*Mixture*

This was my first time spraying with this set up but it worked great I got total kill on everything I sprayed .


----------



## BlackRain75 (Aug 30, 2014)

Just want to say THANKS!! All of you guys are great for the support!!


----------



## Forest Grump (Aug 31, 2014)

Milkman said:


> By 5 cups do you mean 5 measuring cups totaling a little over a quart ?   If so have you used round up at that rate before with success?
> I use 1/2 gallon of glyphosphate with my 25 gallons sprayer.



Figure how much to use based on your application rate per acre: ie if your sprayer, running at whatever speed you comfortably go, puts out 10 gal per acre, put the appropriate amount of herbicide per acre per 10 gal in your tank. Be careful using low rates of roundup for burn down, as you will select for resistance that is naturally present in some weeds. 22 oz/ac will kill a lot of plants, but for a burndown application I'd go full rate (32/ac).


----------



## BlackRain75 (Mar 15, 2015)

Just letting everyone know that Black Rain is a all brass nozzle now, and has a lifetime warranty!


----------



## Milkman (Mar 15, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Thanks for posting.  I assume you are also marketing the product too.
> 
> I have a 25 gallon sprayer that already has the boom less sprayer attachment.  If I want to install yours do you sell only the screw in spray nozzle ?





BlackRain75 said:


> Just letting everyone know that Black Rain is a all brass nozzle now, and has a lifetime warranty!



I want to ask my question from last April again.  Will you sell only the nozzle and not the entire assembly?


----------



## Buckfever (Apr 26, 2015)

Question for those who ordered one of the black rain nozzles. How long did it take for you to receive the product after ordering?


----------



## NUTT (Apr 26, 2015)

4-5 days


----------



## Buckfever (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks NUTT.


----------



## BlackRain75 (Jul 15, 2015)

It's listed in the marketplace. Thx


----------



## BlackRain75 (Jul 20, 2015)

Milkman said:


> I saw this thing advertised over in the Market Place.   Anybody tried it.
> 
> http://www.boomless-sprayer.com/#!



Lifetime Warranty


----------



## NUTT (Jul 21, 2015)

Used mine a bunch this summer. Sprayed another future plot yesterday too! Good investment.


----------



## Kenny Borel (Aug 13, 2015)

Mine works excellent !!


----------

